# Aggressive Bengal help



## Mandaden (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi there could anyone help me. I have rehomed a 2 1/2 year old Bengal and he keeps attacking and biting me


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum.
Can you offer a little more information?

How long has he been with you?
Is he neutered?
What was his history before he came to you?
How much space does he have?
Is there a cat proof balcony? Garden? 
Are there cat trees, barrels, high up places he can use? (Think 3D)
How do you interact with him, what games do you offer?
What and how much do you feed him?


----------



## Mandaden (Oct 17, 2019)

ChaosCat said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> Can you offer a little more information?
> 
> How long has he been with you?
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I have had him three weeks. I don't think he has been brought up properly. I think he's not had much love and been terrorised by two small children. He was neutered at 4 months. The lady I got him from said she didn't have time for him and he had started biting the children. I live in a three story house which a 14 year old female Bengal lives in so I segregated him for the first two weeks and on the third week have let him roam every other day for longer each time. She doesn't like him at all so far. There haven't been any fights and although he is twice the size of her he seems very submissive around her. He has never been outside. He has a large cat tree in his room. He has cat nip toys two tunnels and two mouse on a string toys. He eats one sachet of felix a day and special grain free dry food he grazes on throughout the day. He cornered and bit me twice yesterday which seemed aggressive then bit again yesterday afternoon wen I stroked him but that was forearm and didn't seem an aggressive bite x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Okay, thanks for adding the details.

He hasn’t been with you long at all then and with what you say about his former home I’m not in the least astonished that he is bitey.
With one sachet of Felix a day my Annie would probably not bite me but eat me completely. She is about the same age and eats up to 400g of high quality wet food per day. High quality meaning a lot higher in protein and more satiating than Felix.
How does your female cat show her dislike?


----------



## Mandaden (Oct 17, 2019)

ChaosCat said:


> Okay, thanks for adding the details.
> 
> He hasn't been with you long at all then and with what you say about his former home I'm not in the least astonished that he is bitey.
> With one sachet of Felix a day my Annie would probably not bite me but eat me completely. She is about the same age and eats up to 400g of high quality wet food per day. High quality meaning a lot higher in protein and more satiating than Felix.
> How does your female cat show her dislike?


We always put him another sachet out but he just wastes it and seems to prefer the dry food. I was a little reluctant to change food and upset his tummy alongside the stress of him being rehomed. My female is hissing and growling at him constantly x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Have you introduced them to each other over some time?
Might be good to take step back with separate spaces. It must be a stressful situation for both like this.

You are aware that the dry food is not good for him? Offering both is a bit like offering a kid vegetables and sweats. Maybe you can reduce the dry food slowly?


----------



## Mandaden (Oct 17, 2019)

ChaosCat said:


> Have you introduced them to each other over some time?
> Might be good to take step back with separate spaces. It must be a stressful situation for both like this.
> 
> You are aware that the dry food is not good for him? Offering both is a bit like offering a kid vegetables and sweats. Maybe you can reduce the dry food slowly?


Yes as per my initial thread I've done this really slowly during the three weeks. They didn't meet till after two and he goes back in his room at night. I work from home so can monitor them closely. The vegetables being the dry food and the wet the sweets or the other way around? X


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Mandaden said:


> Yes as per my initial thread I've done this really slowly during the three weeks. They didn't meet till after two and he goes back in his room at night. I work from home so can monitor them closely. The vegetables being the dry food and the wet the sweets or the other way around? X


The vegetables being the wet food- healthy and what is needed. The dry is the sweets- addictive and not at all healthy


----------



## Mandaden (Oct 17, 2019)

So back to the biting is there anything I can do to stop this x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mandaden said:


> So back to the biting is there anything I can do to stop this x


If it is not playful biting, then he's biting you because he wants your attention and feels frustrated.

The problem is this little guy got used to expressing his needs and frustration by biting, in his last home, where he was probably not given enough attention by the adult humans and maybe unwelcome attention by the kids.

So you have the task of changing his behaviour.  With you he is in a nice quiet home with no small children to bother him, and you are around all day, so it's a good environment for him.

The first step is to learn the cat's behavioural signals as to when he needs/wants your attention. These will be quite subtle clues, but as you observe him and get to know him you will be able to recognise them. The goal is to anticipate his need for attention before he has the chance to become frustrated and show how he feels by biting you. You may feel that this will mean being attentive to him all day long, but my experience is this is not so, and is likely to be a matter of establishing a routine that suits both you and the cat, as to what points in the day you give him periods of your undivided attention. He will be able to learn to recognise when these times are.

An example : I used to work from home. One of my previous cats (now at Rainbow Bridge) used to get very agitated in the mornings when I wanted to start work. He would miaow constantly and swipe at my legs with claws out because he wanted my full attention. I would shut him out of my office so I could concentrate on my work. He got more agitated. So I changed my approach. I began getting up a bit earlier so I could set aside half an hour after breakfast to giving my cat my 100% focused attention. This was mostly with playtime, but sometimes he preferred me to spend the time grooming him (he was a BSH with a thick coat and he shed a lot), or just having him on my lap for a cuddle and chatting to him. This change of approach altered everything. After my half hour with my cat he was content to curl up on a chair in my office, while I worked.

Your Bengal is 2 and a half, so he is a youngster still and will benefit from lots of interactive playtime with you. I suggest developing a routine of set periods of playtime throughout the day where he has your complete attention for say half an hour at a time. Bengals are very intelligent, athletic cats, so the play should focus on getting him running around using up energy, and should give him bursts of adrenalin to mimic how he feels when hunting.

The fishing rod toys are very useful for energetic exercise; also throwing ping pong balls for him to chase, especially good if you have stairs you can throw them up.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/PurrSuit-Feather-Spinning-Cat-UKmade/dp/B01H463R2U/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=3V9ZWJVVPAP3T&keywords=purrsuit+feather+cat+toy&qid=1571401358&sprefix=purrsuit,aps,139&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyQTdVNVJWQzJKS0smZW5jcnlwdGVkSWQ9QTAzODUzNjczMDgwOEZONUo2MTVMJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTEwMzQ3NjJHTUdQUFA5RFhIWFEmd2lkZ2V0TmFtZT1zcF9hdGYmYWN0aW9uPWNsaWNrUmVkaXJlY3QmZG9Ob3RMb2dDbGljaz10cnVl

Other interactive games to stimulate him - buy several inexpensive play tunnels and tie them together with the toggles provided to make one long tunnel, then use them to play "hide and peek" with him. Make the whole thing fun - most cats have a great sense of humour and they get the idea of the game pretty fast! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Me-My-Pets-Cream-Tunnel/dp/B01M044EZY/ref=sr_1_49?crid=2KP0C3AA4AGTL&keywords=play+tunnels+for+cats&qid=1571401391&sprefix=play+tunnels+for+cats,aps,137&sr=8-49

Bengals love to climb and to rest up high. As said earlier they're athletic cats and they need things that challenge them (safely) physically each day. Catifying your home so that you use the space above you, not just the floor space, is a way of making life more interesting and challenging for an athletic cat. Here are some ideas you could copy and adapt for your walls.

https://www.pinterest.co.uk/mandarinmarie/diy-catification-and-climbing-cat-shelves-furnitur/

Some of the best ready-made climbing towers come from Hicat. I can't justify the expense because my cat proofed garden has trees for my cats to climb, including two 30 ft holly trees which they climb right to the top! But if they were indoor cats I would get these because they are brilliant!

https://www.hicat.co.uk/product-overview

Establishing a routine with your cat so he learns what times of day are "his" special times with you, will help. As will giving him things to do that challenge him, (such as climbing) while you are busy working.

The other thing - under the new plan as above - is not to respond if he bites you. Ignore him and calmly walk away to another room. If he follows you close the door and shut him out of the room you are in. I know it won't be easy for you but the biting will be for attention, because he's learned it worked in his previous home. He has to gradually 'unlearn' that now, and so you must not give him attention at such times. You may have missed one of his cues for attention (this is quite likely to happen at first, before you know all his cues, so please don't worry) If it happens it will be due to frustration, and him falling back into his habit of biting to achieve results.

A word about food, he will do better on a low carb, high meat protein diet. Dry food is very high in carbs and causes peaks and troughs in blood sugar levels which can cause erratic behaviour in some cats. Particularly cats who have low tolerance of frustration.

I would try and gradually get him off most of the dry food and give him say 4 set meals a day of wet food. His meal times can then become one of the "special" interactive times of day when he has your focused attention.

If he is OK with some types of home cooked meat (or even raw) you could give him a meal of this several times a week, so he has some changes to look forward to in his diet, not just cat food all the time. Cats are such highly scent driven animals, it is lovely to see how excited they get when one is serving up raw or cooked meat for them.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Mandaden, wondering if there's been any improvement with your cat's behaviour, and if so what has worked so far from the suggestions I gave.


----------



## Mandaden (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you so much for taking the tome to reply to me and sorry it has taken me so long to reply due to illness. 
Miffy stopped biting for quite a while after I literally turned my home salon into a play pen for him it’s like cat cafe. He has two scratch posts in there, a ball play that vacuums to the salon window, he even has a cazami cat wheel. This seemed like a distraction for him for a little while but now he’s back to biting again. He got up on the stool behind me today whilst I was doing a client so I stopped work and gave him a long stroke and then I’m getting attacked. The only thing that diffused him was playing a game of throw the hair bobble but each time stop he lets out a frustrated meow. Then he slept for the afternoon then I played with him when I finished work then had some paperwork to do so sat on the salon sofa doing this and he jumped up and started biting again. When he starts biting nothing works. He gets harder and more vicious no matter what you do. I just don’t know what’s going on with this little guy. As regards walking away from him when he starts biting this just isn’t possible as he won’t let you. He dives on the floor and then gets really viscous pouncing at my legs and biting harder the more you try to get away from him. He is on purizon complete dry food which I was told was really good for bengals x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Mandaden and thank you for the update.  I am sorry things have gotten difficult again after a temporary improvement with your cat's behaviour.

I'm afraid a dry food diet is not good for any cat as it is very high in carbs and cats do not need carbs, they need a diet high in meat protein and moderate fats.

Purizon dry food contains about 25% carbs, which is a large amount. Here are the ingredients of the chicken and fish recipe:

*"*30% deboned fresh chicken, 28% dried chicken meat, 18% potatoes, 5% chicken fat, 1.5% powdered egg, 1.5% fresh deboned herring, 1.5% dried herring, fish oil (100% herring oil), hydrolysed animal protein, pea fibre, dried carrots, 1.6% dried alfalfa, inulin, fructo-oligosaccharides, mannan oligosaccharides, 0.5% dried pomegranate, dried apple, dried spinach, 0.3% psyllium, dried black currents, dried orange, dried blueberries, sodium, dried yeast, 0.2% turmeric root, 0.12% glucosamine, 0.09% chondroitin sulphate"

I would not want to feed a food that contains so much potato (high in sugars, so high in carbs), or fruit (pomegranate, apple, black currants, orange, blueberries) as fruit is not a natural part of a cat's diet, again is too high in sugars.

Giving a carb heavy diet to a cat like your Bengal who tends to become easily over-excited, is not a good idea. What he needs is a wet food diet high in meat protein, so that it will be digested slowly. On the dry food, he is experiencing peaks and troughs in his blood sugar levels, helping to make his behaviour erratic.

I would switch him to a good quality wet food high in meat protein. Give him set meals, so his gut has time to take a rest between meals. Or you could consider feeding him a balanced raw diet. I know of Bengals who get on well with raw meat diets.


----------



## Mandaden (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you so much.

Are there any wet foods that you could recommend at all xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mandaden said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Are there any wet foods that you could recommend at all xx


If you are in the UK or Europe, one of the best places to buy cat food is online from Zooplus UK (or Zooplus.com if you are in Europe).

There is a pinned thread on the forum's Health & Nutrition boards, listing all the good wet foods from Zooplus and giving their carb content.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...-just-the-good-stuff-work-in-progress.440844/

Zooplus foods I would recommend are:

Macs Mono Sensitive Turkey or Lamb (tins)
Catz Finefood (tins)
Animonda Vom Feinsten for neutered cats (foil trays)
Granatapet (tins)
Natures Menu (pouches)

All these foods are grain free, low in carbs and high in meat protein. All of them suit my cat who has a sensitive gut.

If you are going to switch your boy to a wet food diet, please do it slowly, so as to avoid bowel upsets. Only one food at a time. Start with a teaspoonful given on a separate dish alongside his Purizon. If he likes the food and it has no adverse effect on his bowel after 24 hours, then you can increase the food to one teaspoonful 3 times a day.

If all is OK next day with his bowel then you can increase the amount of wet food to one tablespoon 3 times a day. Decrease the amount of dry food you give him in accordance with the amount of wet food you give him. After a few more days of gradually increasing the wet food and decreasing the dry you should be able to remove the dry food from his diet.

If he is obsessed with dry food as some cats become (because of the flavouring it is sprayed with post-manufacture) you will need to get rid of all the dry food from the house or he will be able to smell it and keep asking for some.

After you have weaned him on to the new wet food, do not add any more wet foods for 3 weeks. Then add another wet food, introducing it with the same gradual method as I have outlined above.

It is good for cats to have a variety of foods, different recipes, different makes as it ensures all their nutritional needs are covered and prevents food boredom. I would have about 4 or 5 wet for your cat, each new food introduced gradually (as above).

With tinned cat food, it keeps better if transferred into an airtight container as soon as opened. A 200 gram tin will all be used up in one day I expect, so no need to put it in the fridge unless you are keeping it overnight.

Try and vary the meat proteins so he doesn't eat the same meat protein day after day. I would expect a cat of his age to eat between 250 grams and 300 grams of food a day. But I wouldn't be surprised if he needs more than that (as Bengals often have high energy levels).

If you are in the Uk and want to buy cat food from high street pet stores, I recommend Natures Menu pouches, Country Hunter pouches, Wainwrights pouches and Little Big Paw pots.
But you will get better value for money from Zooplus. 

I would feed your cat 4 wet meals a day and see how he gets on with those. Make them set meals, do not leave food down all the time. if you are out in the daytime, leave him one of his meals in a timed autofeeder. I have the battery operated Cat Mate C20 and it is very reliable.

Make his meal times a bit of a occasion - a time for a bit of fuss and attention. 

If you like to give him treats I'd avoid the carb heavy treats such as Dreamies and instead give him the Thrive Pure Protein freeze dried treats. They can be bought from Zooplus, and high street pet stores.

Btw, does your cat like being groomed? I appreciate being shorthaired he probably doesn't need grooming daily, except in the moulting season. But some cats really enjoy the attention and it is a way of helping a bond develop with their human.

If your cat is not used to being groomed, you may need to use treats at first to help him associate it with something pleasant. For the grooming I always use a fine toothed comb with short teeth, for shorthaired cats. The type of comb sold as a flea comb. Or a fine toothed comb intended for humans - Kent make some good ones with ends that are not sharp.

Please let us know how you get on with the diet change. Thanks


----------



## Mandaden (Oct 17, 2019)

Ok so I bought 48 pouches of natures menu silly me and he won’t eat any of it. I’ve tried him for two days different flavours and he doesn’t like it at all so I’ve give him a pouch of Felix and he’s wolfed it’s down. Is there anything similar to Felix but good for him. 

I used one of my hair brushes and he actually loves it so I’ve got a brush on the way. Thank you so much for your help x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Mandaden - sorry to hear he doesn't like the Natures Menu. If you take it back to the store with the receipt they will let you exchange it for something else or refund you. If you bought it from Zooplus contact them a.s.a.p. and they will refund you. Zooplus will either arrange for a courier to come and collect it from you or they will ask you to donate it to a Shelter.

My advice is to keep him on the Felix AGAIL for now as he likes it. It is an OK food, not the best, but a lot better for him than dry food. Plenty of cats get on fine with Felix.

Changing a cat's diet is always best done slowly and therefore it's better not to introduce any more new foods for now. After a month you could try adding another wet food, but only add one new food at a time, and only a teaspoonful of it to start with, on a separate dish alongside his dish of Felix.

Felix AGAIL is fairly unusual in its texture, being shredded flakes in jelly. The only foods I know of a similar texture are the Sheba Fine Flakes and Sheba Craft Collection. Their ingredients are similar to Felix, e.g. the Sheba contains a percentage of vegetable protein and added sugars same as the Felix. But the good point about Felix and the Sheba is that being grain free they are not very high in carbs, in spite of the added sugars. Much lower in carbs than dry food.

The best quality cat foods are the pates. Some are softer than Natures Menu, some are firmer. It may not be so much the texture of the Felix he loves, more the appetising smell of it perhaps.... many cats adore the smell of Felix..

Your boy may take to chunks of meat in jelly perhaps, as a half way step between Felix and the pate type foods. Miamor Ragout Royale from Zooplus is chunks in jelly. I give it to my cats occasionally as a change for them. It's better quality than Felix. but not as good a quality as the pates e,g, Macs, Granatapet, the Animonda I mentioned before.

If you wanted to try him with a chunks in gravy recipe in a while there's a food called Wellness Core Tender Cuts in Gravy sold by Pets at Home. It is a good food but not as cheap as Felix but it could be one of his foods perhaps, if he likes it and would save you having to place a big order with Zooplus for now. If he likes Wellness Core chunks, it's probable he might like the Miamor Ragout Royal chunks.


----------



## Mandaden (Oct 17, 2019)

I’m going to try my other Bengal with it and If she doesn’t eat it then I will donate it. My only problem is he doesn’t eat the felix he only eats the jelly. When I’ve tried him on the felix chunks he doesn’t like them. I’ll leave it a month then and try something else off the list you gave me. He doesn’t even eat plain chicken weird cat lol x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Mandaden - Mash the Felix A.G.A.I.L up with a fork, or chop the pieces very small with a sharp knife, and that way he won't be able to just lick off the jelly. The same with the chunks - I always mash them a bit or mine would tend to lick them.

If he doesn't like home-cooked chicken perhaps he's a good candidate for a balanced raw diet. Have you ever tried offering him any raw meat? It needs to be super fresh, but don't buy mince from the supermarket, buy raw chunks of beef, lamb or turkey and either mince it at home or cut it into thin strips.

If you wanted to feed him raw all the time you would either need to buy balanced raw from pet food suppliers of raw (such as Luna and Me or Kiezebrink) or add a "completer" (vitamins and minerals in the exact right amounts) to raw meat you buy from the butcher or supermarket.


----------



## Mandaden (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi there thank you again for your help. I have mashed up his felix and he’s defo eaten more than normal which is good. I don’t really want to start with the raw meat as I wouldn’t be able to maintain getting it for him with work. 
Second time now I have brushed him and it’s like he is absolutely loving it but as soon as I stop and go to walk away he becomes very feral and starts attacking me and pouncing at me to the point tonight I had to push him off me with my slippers as he just doesn’t stop. It really don’t know where all this aggression keeps coming from and tonight I am really upset about it. I don’t think anyone else would put up with being attacked so violently every other day x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Mandaden - He sounds as though he enjoys it but is getting over-stimulated. My advice would be to take pauses in the grooming every 30 seconds and give him a couple of treats, then start again and not continue when you see him getting a bit excited.

I think a rounded-end comb is better for a short haired cat as I've found it causes less overstimulation. A brush can also cause a lot of static electricity in the coat which the cat can feel as an electric shock.

The best thing is to stop grooming before he gets too excited. This may be a minute, two minutes, you be the judge. One of my girls loves being combed by me, but gets very excited so I always stop after a couple of minutes. Also I give her treats during the session which help keep her calm. I know if she got very excited she might swipe at me with her claws, not out of malice but simply because she would not be able to stop herself.


----------



## Mandaden (Oct 17, 2019)

chillminx said:


> @Mandaden - He sounds as though he enjoys it but is getting over-stimulated. My advice would be to take pauses in the grooming every 30 seconds and give him a couple of treats, then start again and not continue when you see him getting a bit excited.
> 
> I think a rounded-end comb is better for a short haired cat as I've found it causes less overstimulation. A brush can also cause a lot of static electricity in the coat which the cat can feel as an electric shock.
> 
> The best thing is to stop grooming before he gets too excited. This may be a minute, two minutes, you be the judge. One of my girls loves being combed by me, but gets very excited so I always stop after a couple of minutes. Also I give her treats during the session which help keep her calm. I know if she got very excited she might swipe at me with her claws, not out of malice but simply because she would not be able to stop herself.


Thank you. Would you be able to send me a pic of the round ended comb and I will buy him one of those. I've never experienced such an aggressive cat in all my life x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Mandaden said:


> Thank you. Would you be able to send me a pic of the round ended comb and I will buy him one of those. I've never experienced such an aggressive cat in all my life x


Can you remind me - you adopted him as an adult cat? What do you know of his history? If a previous owner treated him with aggression he would have learnt to respond in the same way. He would regard aggression as a normal way to respond whenever he feels frustrated or anxious.

If we can't resolve his aggression problems I think it would be worth you bringing in a professional cat behaviourist, who would come to your home and assess his behaviour. Some of them are very good. If you have pet insurance they will pay as long as a vet makes the referral, but you are allowed to choose your own behaviourist.

I can give you some recommendations of effective and reputable organisations if you decided to go ahead.

The Kent short tooth combs for humans are the ones I use for my cats.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kent-Handmade-Toothed-Pocket-Length/dp/B000YB3OQ2/ref=sr_1_34?crid=38AOXI1DXGYLX&keywords=kent+combs+for+women&qid=1582810336&sprefix=kent+combs,aps,144&sr=8-34


----------



## Mandaden (Oct 17, 2019)

I adopted him 2 1/2 years old. He’s 3 on 1st March. His precious history is he was living with a lady who you could tell wasn’t an animal person so he didn’t receive much love and he was living with a two and three year old. I think maybe it’s the kids that have pulled at him and annoyed him and he’s had to bite to stop them as the reason they were rehoming him was because he was biting the children. I’ve looked for a behavioural person but can’t seem to find anyone anywhere. I am happy to pay private and keep it away from the insurance for fear of them blaming anything he ever does on aggression in the future. Any help would be greatly appreciated. It’s weird because he isn’t at all aggressive with my lady cat unless she attacks him he seems quite intrigued and submissive but they live separately as she doesn’t like him as she is 15. I will order one of those combs x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Mandaden - Ah, his behaviour makes sense now!

As the previous owner apparently had no time for him, she probably allowed her kids to pull him around and annoy him whenever they felt like it. And as you say, he probably had to resort to biting the kids to get any peace from them. Poor boy!  Young kids just don't understand how to give cats their personal space, and how to respect their feelings unless their parents teach them this.

I think it is wonderful you have rescued this fellow from an unsuitable home, but being realistic it may be quite a long process getting him to trust humans again so he can drop the defensive aggressive learned responses. .

About 15 years ago I adopted a rescued 15 year old cat whose owner had died. It was evident from the start someone had mistreated her. She hated being touched or stroked and would swipe or bite me if I tried. But she liked to sit next to me. It took me a year to get her to trust me enough to let me to stroke her gently. Even then I was only allowed 2 or 3 strokes down her back and her big fluffy tail, and then I had to stop or she would get annoyed. She was a sweet cat, and great company as she would sit next to me on the sofa for hours. I often wondered what had happened in her previous life to make her so mistrustful of humans; she never allowed my OH to touch her in the 3 years she lived with us (before she died aged 18 from the complications of her diabetes).

Luckily with your boy he is much younger than my cat was, and you have a chance to change him. I think any changes will have to be at his own pace and progress may be in very small steps. With my rescued cat (described above) I had to become super-aware of her body language so I could gradually learn to tell when she had had enough of me touching her. There were signs, but they were very subtle, and until I got to know her I had missed the warning signs.

I don't know if you will find a good cat behaviourist in your part of the UK, but here are a few in the UK I can recommend. I have not used them myself, but know of people who have used them and found them helpful.

1/ Kim Houston

http://cat-astrophes.com/

2/ Anita Kelsey

http://www.catbehaviourist.com/

3/ The Association for the Study of Clinical Animal Behaviourists - Register of Certified Practitioners

https://www.asab.org/ccab-register

4/ APBC

https://www.apbc.org.uk/pet-owners/need-help-now/


----------

